# Penn Atlantis



## robdasilva (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
bin beim stoebern im Netz auf die neue Rolle von Penn 
gestossen naemlich die Atlantis.
Hat mit dieser Rolle schon jemand Erfahrung?

Petri


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Penn Atlantis*

die torque finde ich viel hübscher :l

die gibt es in deutschland noch nicht, deswegen wirst du wohl schwerlich jemand mit erfahrung finden


----------



## robdasilva (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Penn Atlantis*

DIe Atlantis kostet ja auch nur knapp 200 € und ist in Deutschland. 
schon lieferbar seit ein paar Wochen.


----------



## shR!mp (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Penn Atlantis*

konnte sie schon begrabbeln macht nen extrem wertigen eindruck.(auf dem wunschzettel notiert|rolleyes) die war als ich 3 tage später nochmal im laden war schon verkauft (2000 modell für 200€)


----------



## robdasilva (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Penn Atlantis*

Hab mir heute die 2000er Atlantis bestellt, bespult mit Spiderwire.
Kommt an meine Gummifischrute (Harrison VHF) bin schon
gespannt wie Combo zusammen passt.
Optisch gefaellt sie mir sehr gut. Werd dann naeheres berichten
wenn ich sie bekommen habe.
Der Haendler hat sie mir waermstens empfohlen nach seiner Aussage kann sie mit den teuren Shimanos mithalten, da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## michel66 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Penn Atlantis*

Hallo, hat jemand von Euch die Atlantis in der Praxis getestet ???

Ich schwanke zum Speedpilken in Norwegen zwischen der Slammer und der Atlantis.
#h


----------



## robdasilva (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Penn Atlantis*

Ich habs probiert laeuft fuer mich besser als meinw 460er Slammer, Schnurverlegung auch besser. Unter Drillbedingungen konnte ich sie noch nicht testen.


----------



## michel66 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Penn Atlantis*

... werde mir die Atlantis 4000 für Norwegen zulegen, warte aber noch auf einen guten Preis, also deutlich unter 200 EUR. Es gibt momentan noch zu wenig Anbieter.

Etwas Zeit habe ich noch ... Norge 2010 erst ab 17.April #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Penn Atlantis*

Also , ich sag mal ganz vorsichtig:

Wie kann jemand gute 200+ EURonen für eine neue unbekannte Rolle ausgeben wollen, die noch niemand gefischt und real getestet hat?
Die zudem noch mit einer "Gehäuseklappinnovation" aufwartet, die je nach Käufertyp zwischen vorsichtig skeptisch bis argwöhnisch zu begutachten wäre.

Immerhin nur mal dran erinnert: Da hinten im Gehäuse stützen sich die besten alten und 
neuen Excenterverlegerollen auf Gleitbahnen gegen das Gehäuse ab - seit über 30 Jahren, also die gesamte Spulenschnurzugkraft einer FD-Rolle. Und wenn das durch diese 2 Stäbchen bewerkstelligt werden soll ... - dann gibt es dafür schon Beispiele.

Einfach mal ein Hinweis, genau hinzugucken, bevor man sein Seelenheil, das Urlaubsglück oder 2 feiste grüne Scheine opfert.


----------



## michel66 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Penn Atlantis*

... es gibt hier deutsche Händler, die bereits mit der 5000er gefischt haben und die sind sehr positiv angetan von der Rolle und vergleichen diese mit den Shimano's in dieser Klasse.


----------



## Khaane (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Penn Atlantis*

Konnte jemand die neue Atlantis mal mit den alten Cardinals/Soröns vergleichen - Die Rolle sieht aus, wie eine Mischung zwischen Sorön mit Cardinalbügel, optisch aufgewertet in einem neuen Gehäuse. (kommt ja letztlich alles aus dem gleichen Haus )

Wie ist der Lauf? Schraubkurbel? Bremse?


----------



## robdasilva (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Penn Atlantis*

Die Penn Atlantis wurde von Testanglern am Po auf Waller probiert und einheitlich für absolut in Ordnung befunden.
Ich bin bis jetzt absolut von dieser Rolle überzeugt.:vik:


----------



## michel66 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Penn Atlantis*



robdasilva schrieb:


> Die Penn Atlantis wurde von Testanglern am Po auf Waller probiert und einheitlich für absolut in Ordnung befunden.
> Ich bin bis jetzt absolut von dieser Rolle überzeugt.:vik:



... Danke für Deinen Beitrag, ich werde mir zu Weihnachten mal die 4000er unterm Baum legen und in Norwegen im April diese Rolle gegen meine Shimano Twin Power und Aspire testen. :vik:


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Penn Atlantis*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also , ich sag mal ganz vorsichtig:
> 
> Wie kann jemand gute 200+ EURonen für eine neue unbekannte Rolle ausgeben wollen, die noch niemand gefischt und real getestet hat?



Sehr vorsichtig! |supergri

Nun ja,

1. Wenn man's hat... #c

2. Wenn alle so denken würden hätte niemand irgendwelche neuen Rollen real getestet und könnte etwas dazu sagen.

Man kann das aber sicher auch anderen überlassen, zwingt einen ja niemand dazu.


----------



## weserwaller (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Penn Atlantis*

Wer nichts wagt der nichts gewinnt.....

Ich habe auch schon die Rarenium in Vorbestellung obwohl ich auch eher Skeptisch bin bei (Plasik-Rollen).....

Aber auch wenn sie mir nicht zusagt 3..2..1 wird sie mir immer noch 80% meines Kaufpreises bringen bzw. habe ich ja auch das Recht sie zurückzusenden binnen 14 Tagen. Ich mag das Fernabsatzgesetz.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Penn Atlantis*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> 2. Wenn alle so denken würden hätte niemand irgendwelche neuen Rollen real getestet und könnte etwas dazu sagen.


Testen ist gut, zurücksenden aber auch!  
Ich mache das ja auch so, wenn es keine andere hinreichende Info gibt: Bestellen und mit spitzen Fingern anschauen ...



weserwaller schrieb:


> bzw. habe ich ja auch das Recht sie zurückzusenden binnen 14 Tagen. Ich mag das Fernabsatzgesetz.....


Genau das meine ich: Die muss ganz schnell wieder zurück, wenn sie nicht taugt!
Von erstmal nur ein bischen angrabbeln und antesten und dann lange bis zum Urlaub liegen lassen verliert man erstmal nur die Möglichkeit der Rückgabe.


----------



## weserwaller (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Penn Atlantis*

Genau so ist es, wenn sie nicht gefällt einfach direkt zurück das müssen die Internethändler auch so in Kauf nehmen dank des Fernabsatzgesetzes.
Mal am Rotor wackeln und am Fuß biegen, ein paar mal durchkurbeln und den Arm vom Schnurlaufröllchen anschaun, Spule ab und wenn sie einem nicht zusagt anrufen bescheid geben das die Klamotten zurückkommen und direkt Absenden.

Hatte das mal mit einer Okuma RAW gute Rolle nur die Lackierung war nicht so toll an den Plastikteilen und der Arm vom Schnurlaufröllchen ging bereits bei leichten Zug gen Spule.


----------



## singer (16. August 2010)

*AW: Penn Atlantis*



Khaane schrieb:


> Wie ist der Lauf? Schraubkurbel? Bremse?


Das interessiert!!! Steht 'Made in USA' drauf? Wie ist die Lackierung, ähnlich der alten Slammer? Wohl nicht, da die Rolle in den USA anders heißt.


----------



## paul hucho (16. August 2010)

*AW: Penn Atlantis*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> die torque finde ich viel hübscher :l
> 
> die gibt es in deutschland noch nicht, deswegen wirst du wohl schwerlich jemand mit erfahrung finden





Askari und Gerlinger ist die drin!


#h


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Penn Atlantis*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also , ich sag mal ganz vorsichtig:
> 
> Wie kann jemand gute 200+ EURonen für eine neue unbekannte Rolle ausgeben wollen, die noch niemand gefischt und real getestet hat?
> Die zudem noch mit einer "Gehäuseklappinnovation" aufwartet, die je nach Käufertyp zwischen vorsichtig skeptisch bis argwöhnisch zu begutachten wäre.
> ...


 Sehr guter Beitrag#6


----------



## paul hucho (16. August 2010)

*AW: Penn Atlantis*

^^ Ja!


----------

